# 2003 sale brochure?



## fordhookfarmer (Jun 11, 2004)

We are trying to determine the color name of the interior of our 2003 25RSS - we only have the 2004 brochure and it doesn't seem to match any of those. Does anyone have the 2003 sales brochure handy?
Ours is the taupe colored leather/faux leather with a green print on the sofa slide out. All the bedding is more neutral (like the taupes and tans - no green). 
Any ideas?
Thanks! sunny


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

I believe I have one at home, I will look tonight, but I also may have thrown it out. Now that would be surprising since I save everything.
Our 2004 has the Sahara Taupe, which is close to what you describe.

I will look tonight. If I have it, I will scan it and send to you.

Kevin


----------



## Golden Mom (Apr 25, 2004)

I have the brochure right in front of me. And no where (that I find) list the colors. It shows the green which is what we have on our 2004. Sorry!


----------



## fordhookfarmer (Jun 11, 2004)

Thanks to both of you for the replies!
Kevin, if you DO have the brochure and have a minute or two, I know my hubby would love a scanned copy of it.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

I think I have a PDF file of the 2003 brochure that I found on a dealers website. Go figure why Keystone hasn't figure out how to make their brochures into a PDF. Heck even our Y makes PDF files! Grrr at Keystone.


----------



## DaveRL (Feb 26, 2004)

I have the 2003 brochure and can scan it into a pdf. Let me know if you haven't found a copy yet.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

I put the PDF file up here 2003 Outback brochure


----------



## fordhookfarmer (Jun 11, 2004)

Thanks, Y-Guy! Guess the brochure doesn't list the colors. Y-Guy, we were looking at your site (or maybe pictures you had posted here) and noticed our interior is the same as yours. Does it have a name? I also noticed you had replaced a couple of the blinds with the pull-down shades. What color did you go with?
Thanks again!


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Ford the color we have is called Fawn, pretty basic but for us its great since we have a long hair Golden Retriever/Chow mutt. Dog hair? I don't see no stinking dog hair!









I used an off white blind, though I wish I had the room darkening. The plain one does fine but it sure does get bright in the AM and when I'm camping enjoy sleeping in. I got it at Lowe's, custom cut and I think it was around $6 or something very low, the room darkening was more like $19.


----------



## Razz44 (Jun 24, 2009)

I just purchased a used 2003 Outback 5th wheel RV and would love to have a brochure. I have found a owners "manual" online which must cover all the trailers made by Keystone. Something in it should be helpful but a brocuhre would be nice to have as well. Thanks!


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

It doesn't look like Keystone had digital literature for the 2003 models. Using www.archive.org I found the following page from 2003 where you may be able to get some of the information you are looking for.


----------

